# TPO Nail base sheet .



## Jgtheroofer (8 mo ago)

What’s the best nail base sheet to use under TPO ,unable to get ISO systems at the moment and always have used ISO as a base/separation to Tar based materials


----------



## Deerfly (Mar 14, 2021)

High density 1/2" cover board should work.


----------



## Jgtheroofer (8 mo ago)

That’s basically ISO board which I’m unable to get .I guess I’m looking for a synthetic underlayment that I can install plates and adhere the TPO to .Unable to find a product to use that would meet specs


----------

